# Adding to Andromass ?



## 1bowhunter (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm 2 weeks into a 4 week cycle of Andromass, and heres my question. Would I be better off adding 4 more weeks of Andromass or adding 4 weeks of H Drol. If I add H Drol, should I start now or wait until after the 4 weeks of Andromass.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

4 weeks of Andromass.  I answered this at another forum.  Hdrol after already being on something is a recipe for lethargy and crushed libido.  If you keep on the Andromass, V3 is designed for high energy and libido.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 23, 2011)

1bowhunter said:


> I'm 2 weeks into a 4 week cycle of Andromass, and heres my question. Would I be better off adding 4 more weeks of Andromass or adding 4 weeks of H Drol. If I add H Drol, should I start now or wait until after the 4 weeks of Andromass.



How are results so far?


----------



## 1bowhunter (Nov 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> How are results so far?


 Just starting to kick in, I feel like a beast, I'm loving it.


----------



## R1balla (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah im REALLY tempted to get some AM


----------



## ryansm (Nov 24, 2011)

1bowhunter said:


> Just starting to kick in, I feel like a beast, I'm loving it.



Nice


----------



## ryansm (Nov 24, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yeah im REALLY tempted to get some AM



Having our Black Friday sale now, no better time


----------



## ryansm (Dec 5, 2011)

1bowhunter said:


> I'm 2 weeks into a 4 week cycle of Andromass, and heres my question. Would I be better off adding 4 more weeks of Andromass or adding 4 weeks of H Drol. If I add H Drol, should I start now or wait until after the 4 weeks of Andromass.



Did you decide on what to add?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

Primordial Performance - Health/Medical/Pharmacy - Portland, OR | Facebook

Be sure to join our Facebook group, discounts sometimes pop up for use


----------



## R1balla (Dec 6, 2011)

nice


----------



## Rodja (Dec 6, 2011)

New FB discount is up and running.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

4 weeks of mass sounds like the better idea


----------



## ryansm (Dec 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> New FB discount is up and running.



Like us and you will be rewarded


----------



## Rodja (Dec 7, 2011)

Reps also have new coupons for cycle and PCT needs.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 11, 2011)

1bow, what did you decide to run?


----------



## 1bowhunter (Dec 13, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> 1bow, what did you decide to run?


Added 4 weeks of AM and lovin it. 3 1/2 weeks to go, up 8lbs.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 13, 2011)

1bowhunter said:


> Added 4 weeks of AM and lovin it. 3 1/2 weeks to go, up 8lbs.



Nice results I'm up 7 in 12 days on AndroMass!


----------



## Rodja (Dec 13, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Nice results I'm up 7 in 12 days on AndroMass!



For a 300lb mastodon, that's saying a lot.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 14, 2011)

1bowhunter said:


> Added 4 weeks of AM and lovin it. 3 1/2 weeks to go, up 8lbs.





ryansm said:


> Nice results I'm up 7 in 12 days on AndroMass!



Awesome work to both of you.


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 14, 2011)

How are gains post cycle on andromass?


----------



## ryansm (Dec 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> For a 300lb mastodon, that's saying a lot.



Well I got down to 290 before running this


----------



## ryansm (Dec 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> How are gains post cycle on andromass?



Gains are staying steady, this is expected with the AndroSeries having less of an impact on the HPTA recovery is quick in PCT.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> How are gains post cycle on andromass?



Your question sparked my brain to write this thread -- thanks

Hope this helps,  --PCT sucks with most steroids, however...

Matt


----------



## Rodja (Dec 15, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Your question sparked my brain to write this thread -- thanks
> 
> Hope this helps,  --PCT sucks with most steroids, however...
> 
> Matt



Nice writeup, Matt.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 17, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Your question sparked my brain to write this thread -- thanks
> 
> Hope this helps,  --PCT sucks with most steroids, however...
> 
> Matt



Have bloods backing this too


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 17, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Gains are staying steady, this is expected with the AndroSeries having less of an impact on the HPTA recovery is quick in PCT.


how long have you been off it?


----------



## ryansm (Dec 17, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> how long have you been off it?



Still going strong on this run, I ran AH V2 previously and recovered very quick


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 17, 2011)

how would you feel and what would be kept from your gains say a month off?


----------



## R1balla (Dec 29, 2011)

have any of you guys run V3 yet?


----------



## Rodja (Dec 29, 2011)

I think HTS is running a cycle right now.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodja said:


> I think HTS is running a cycle right now.



V3 hasn't been added to this cycle yet, it will come towards the end with the inclusion of AndroHard.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you guys just succumbed to Andro Replacement Therapy?

-Matt


----------



## 1bowhunter (Jan 4, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> How are gains post cycle on andromass?


Just started PCT today, up 14 lbs, BF is down also, it has been a good run, going to run Nolva @ 20/10/10/10 and Erase @ 0/0/1/2/3/1.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice gains bud!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 8, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Nice gains bud!



x2, congrats on the hard work!


----------

